# Partage d'imprimante sur Airport Express



## J&B (13 Janvier 2006)

La configuration : une borme Airport Express avec une imprimante multifonction Canon MP130 connectée dessus en USB. Un Imac G5 en Wifi et un PC connecté en Ethernet sur le réseau ou est aussi connecté la borne Airport et un Modem ADSL Ethernet.

Tout est OK pour internet.
Côté MAC, pas de problème pour imprimer.

Côté PC, je suis la doc Apple (ajout d'une imprimante sur port TCP/IP), mais rien ne se passe. Ca imprime pas....... Lorsque j'ai créé le port TCP, j'ai pris "généric card". Le PC ping bien la borne.

Quelqu'un a une idée?


----------



## oliv' (30 Mars 2006)

J'ai exactement le même problème avec une MP500! 

Dans ma config j'ai un routeur derrière l'airport express. Pour pouvoir acceder au net depuis le PC j'ai du déactivé la fonction routeur de la borne (décocher "distribuer les adresses IP", dans "reseau" dans l'Admin Airport). Et donc comme adresse du port TCP/IP j'ai mis l'adresse de la borne tel que le voit l'Admin Airport. 
Je me demande si c'est pas ça qui foire. S'il ne faudrait pas mieux désactiver la distribution d'adresse sur le routeur et la rétablir sur la borne.
C'est comment chez toi?


----------



## oliv' (1 Avril 2006)

En complément de l'info officiel Apple pour imprimer depuis XP sur une imprimante USB branchée sur une airport express:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=107998-fr

J'ai trouvé ça (en anglais) 
http://www.ifelix.co.uk/tech/1004.html
qui fait le même pas à pas mais avec beaucoup plus de détail, des images, et surtout qui m'a sauver la mise.

Au moment de la définition du port TCP/IP (mais on peut aussi le modifier une fois qu'il a été créé), dans les paramètres du port *il faut mettre 9101 au lieu de 9100* pour le numéro. Et là, bingo, l'imprimante marche


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Avril 2006)

J&B a dit:
			
		

> La configuration : une borme Airport Express avec une imprimante multifonction Canon MP130 connectée dessus en USB. Un Imac G5 en Wifi et un PC connecté en Ethernet sur le réseau ou est aussi connecté la borne Airport et un Modem ADSL Ethernet.
> 
> Tout est OK pour internet.
> Côté MAC, pas de problème pour imprimer.
> ...


même config que toi ... presque la même imprimante Canon que toi .... j'ai rêglé le problème en 6 étapes comme je le décris ici

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=91630&highlight=%E9tapes


.


----------

